# 430ex canon flash with a canon 60d



## delko (Jan 25, 2012)

hI ALL.

I just bought a 430 ex II canon flash.

Is it posible to trigger the flash wirelessly without needing the popup flash to fire.?

Say I need to take the flash off the camera and i want to trigger it with the camera but keep the popup down?

Is there a chance the popup will cause harsh light on subjects while using together with a speed light.

Thanx for the help


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 25, 2012)

Unless you get a separate 'Master' unit or flash trigger...no, you can't trigger your 430EX off camera, without the pop-up flash.  The communication between the camera and the remote flash, it via light from the pop up flash.

You don't have to have the pop up ruining your shots though.  You can set the flash to fire at a low power level, you may also be able to set it to 'flash does not fire'.  It should still be able to trigger the remote flash, and you will see it flash, but it wouldn't flash when the shutter is open.  (check your manual).


----------



## delko (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey.

Found the solution.

See video above.
Just as you explained.

Thanx alot for this rapid reply.

Well im gona take some more photos 

Thanx big mike


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 26, 2012)

delko said:


> hI ALL.
> 
> I just bought a 430 ex II canon flash.
> 
> ...



If you are using the camera to trigger the flash (as opposed to an external flash mounted on camera as a master), then the pop up flash must be raised.

It is possible to set the pop up flash so that while it sends the signals to trigger other flashes, it doesn't provide any illuminating light of its own.

BTW, check out the "Canon Wireless Flash" tutorial in my signature.


----------

